# Leica M3



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2005)

Scored!

I belong to a group of camera collectors and today was the once a month 'swap and sell' day. Some other collector decided to part with his Leica M3 DS and was selling it well under the 'normal' price for such camera (E-bay or other). :mrgreen: 

I bought it within two minutes of bering posted! Now I'm waiting for it!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow...congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2005)

M3 arrived today. What a piece of art! Well... it might not be the prettiest M3 I've ever seen, having some light scuffs on top and bottom plates and a very dim RF (which I will clean once I get some time off from the Nutcracker Ballet) but it purrs like a kitty in love. Speeds are correct from B,1,2...to 1000. I'm in love...


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 13, 2005)

Next one you find is mine.


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2005)

No one likes a braggart, Mitica. :meh: 








.....and let's see some pictures soon!  Congrats on the great find! :cheers:


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> No one likes a braggart, Mitica. :meh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG!!!  You're the 10,000 posts queen now! Congrats Terri!!!:mrgreen: 

I'll take some pics of it today and post them.

Yeah... It's a beaut.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Next one you find is mine.


 
You really want one, don't you? :mrgreen: 

Well, I might be selling one of mine soon, a IIIc body and perhaps a lens as well. Will keep you posted.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> You really want one, don't you? :mrgreen:
> 
> Well, I might be selling one of mine soon, a IIIc body and perhaps a lens as well. Will keep you posted.



 Christmas is coming.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 13, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Christmas is coming.


:thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll address the elephant in the room:  what is "normal" price?


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is the Leica M3 such a sought after camera?

I'm n00b.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 13, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Why is the Leica M3 such a sought after camera?
> 
> I'm n00b.


Because its a Leica, and its old


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2005)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> I'll address the elephant in the room: what is "normal" price?


 
Between $500 and $900 for a body only, depending on the condition.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Because its a Leica, and its old


 
Them two reasons should be enough, shouldn't they? But wait, if that was the case then all the IIIa and IIIc Screw Mount Leicas would be equally expensive. The M series have taken off from where the Screw Mount Leicas left (the IIIG) and were considered a much improved camera. Better shutters and quieter too, longer lasting. Better design overall, the rangefinder adjusts automatically for each lens (focal length) and so on. Oh, one more thing, a back door for easier film loading too. The M3 was considered by many to be the best of the M series.


----------



## santino (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats mitica, the M series is my favourite of all cameras and the M3 something really special, a milestone in rangefinder history. again, congrats and have fun


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 13, 2006)

OK, follow up...

The M3 is truly a wondrous wonder. Solid as a rock, smooth as silk. There you have it.  

I liked it so much that I decided to trade a Canon A1 body and an older 8x10 field camera for a 50mm/2 Summicron and another 35mm Summaron with eyes. These babies are s-w-e-e-t!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 13, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> smooth as silk


I've heard those exact words, several times, about the M3.

Do we get to see the images??


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Do we get to see the images??


 
Not knowing exactly what you meant by that, I included three test shots taken on Fuji color film (100 ASA) and developed at the corner store. Sorry, the quality is not exactly one of a pro photo lab but didn't have the time to run to the lab.







Above taken in the backyard of a friend. Upon magnifying it I saw that is very sharp, shot with the Summicron 50/2 and metered with the Leicameter M atop the camera.






The original Love sign of the 1970s, photo taken during a break, at Scottsdale Center for the Arts, in Arizona. This is taken with the 35mm Summaron and metered the same.






This is the entrance to the Symphony Hall, taken with the 35mm Summaron as well and metered the same way.

I have to scan another one that I took inside a church, with the crucifix lit by colored light. As soon as I have it I'll post it.

In the entire roll of film (24) I had only one bad frame and that was because of my stupidity, I simply forgot to pull out the Summicron (collapsible) and metered for outdoors. D'uh!!!

The scanned pics above have a slightly reddish cast, I didn't bother fixing it. On the real prints though the colors are very true.

I'll take some shots of the M3 and the lenses and post them tomorrow.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 31, 2006)

^^ That's what I meant!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 31, 2006)

Two more pictures, taken at a chapel where we played a concert. Both handheld and metered with the old Leicameter M:


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 31, 2006)

wow... love the colour in the second church shot!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 31, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> wow... love the colour in the second church shot!


 
Yeah, the first shot was not greatly exposed. The second one is just like being there. You gotta love them Summicrons!


----------

